# ka24de turbo kit



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

Is this a good kit for a starting turbo project on a ka24de??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KA24...ryZ33742QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

greddy makes a turbo kit for that I think.


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

yea but im not looking to spend 2,400 dollars on a turbo kit so I was go to make jy turbo kit but I saw that setup on ebay for fairly cheap and was wondering if it was a good company or not.


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

if the answer is "No.", then what is the reason? I personally don't buy the "because I said so" answer.

I can see that the blades are used, and that may be cause for concern, but as long as the housing is good the internals can be rebuilt. And for 700 compared to near 3000, I can rebuild a turbine. ic piping isnt there (can be made fairly easy) and neither is any kind of fmu. But a fmu usually isnt offered in the other kits, tht I ahve found.

Is it bad because it doesnt say Nismo, SR20det, or GReddy?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No it's bad because the turbo is probably a rebulit piece of crap, the header is built poorly and would have to be replaced. Everything is no name/no brand so who do you plan on contacting with any faulty equipment (don't even say the seller. I've been there and tried that).

It's not the fact that it's not GReddy or HKS or HotShot, it's the fact all the stuff they are going to send you in below par pieces of crap.

And the fact that the Greddy comes with the eManage system and new injectors. Both of which you will need.


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you. Much better answer.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

350ztt4 said:


> yea but im not looking to spend 2,400 dollars on a turbo kit


Dude, not looking to spend AT LEAST 2400 dollars on a turbo kit is like trying to get a job w/o submitting your resume. Unless you get lucky and find someone who's trying to get rid of one for cheap, it won't happen. If you can't spend AT LEAST that amount of money on a turbo kit, then you should hold off until you can, or if you are mechanically inclined, you can try to be frugal and find parts that will work and then put it together yourself. 
That being said, here's a kit for the 95-98 240SX (the 91-94 models also had the KA24DE though). It's $4100, but it's a bolt on affair and I'm sure it's well worth it.
http://www.xs-engineering.com/xsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=103&idproduct=629


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

sunsetsandturbos said:


> if the answer is "No.", then what is the reason? I personally don't buy the "because I said so" answer.
> 
> I can see that the blades are used, and that may be cause for concern, but as long as the housing is good the internals can be rebuilt. And for 700 compared to near 3000, I can rebuild a turbine. ic piping isnt there (can be made fairly easy) and neither is any kind of fmu. But a fmu usually isnt offered in the other kits, tht I ahve found.
> 
> Is it bad because it doesnt say Nismo, SR20det, or GReddy?


No, because the turbo is a Chinese turbo, there is no problem with having a rebuild turbo, i've used them many times with no problems. Those kind of chinese turbo don't come well balanced, and have many many problems. The manifold although it seems to be made out of ss, the walls are very thin id say its 16g wont take long for it to crack.


----------

